# Please help me with this white fuzzy stuff!



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like a fungus honestly, but I have no idea, I've not seen that before.

Awesome plant though, never seen that before and some pictures i just saw on google are crazy.


----------



## Daveydude (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah, I've never seen it before either. I did try to reasearch it.


----------



## zle (Jul 2, 2014)

i suggest to remove it from your tank together with the affected substrate. and try to use H2O2 on it then KIV progress in another container. change water daily and dose H2O2 again


----------



## Daveydude (Jun 1, 2014)

Anyone else?


----------



## Zavier (Jun 16, 2014)

What was the plant wrapped when you bought it? It's strange how it spread to the substrate. I would dig it out and spot treat it with h202 if I were you. Looks like fungus


----------



## Kdog (Apr 13, 2014)

+ 1


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks like something that'll just go away on its own. This tank newly started? Get sunlight?


----------



## Zavier (Jun 16, 2014)

Strungout, your suggesting that he just leaves it there and itll go away on its own!?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

He can remove or do whatever he wants. I'm just saying it'll go away on its own, it is harmless too to everything else


----------



## Zavier (Jun 16, 2014)

Do you know what it is!??


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Not exactly the name, but some type of bacteria or fungus, usually with new setups or getting sunlight, I got in my plant tank b4. Ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zavier (Jun 16, 2014)

Oooook. Your not sure what it is yet you are so certain it'll go away in its own. Great advice. What is the rationale for saying that this fungus or bacteria occurs with new setups or sunlight? Educate me.


----------



## ChadKruger (Mar 27, 2013)

Zavier said:


> Oooook. Your not sure what it is yet you are so certain it'll go away in its own. Great advice. What is the rationale for saying that this fungus or bacteria occurs with new setups or sunlight? Educate me.


If you don't like his answer, research it, ignore it, don't be rude. 
I'd personally remove effected areas clean them and return it. It looks like a fungus to me. Did you place the place the plant with the rock wool bulb? If so that's your origin.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Is that a bulb plant? Looks very similar to what you see growing on bulbs and new drift wood. Nobody knows the exact strain of the fungus but we do know it comes and goes with no harm.


----------



## Daveydude (Jun 1, 2014)

Tanks set up is about 7 months old. Planted about a month and a half. No sunlight. 8 hr photo period. Bought at a reputable LFS. No wool when I purchased it.


----------



## Daveydude (Jun 1, 2014)

I do believe it came from a bulb.....onion looking. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## algae.assasin (Apr 27, 2014)

I had something like that on my driftwood. I scraped it with the gravel vac and it never returned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I got a tiny amount of this in a little spot a week ago. Almost looks like ash on my substrate. I squished it down into the substrate and have not had any issues in the past few weeks. Could have been a bad call but whatever lol


----------

